# Garlic



## nyc02 (Sep 7, 2005)

I've read a post that indicates that garlic is dangerous for chihuahuas. Does anyone know why? We give our boys garlic tablets every morning with their food. They've been taking them for a while, and they seem fine. The reason we use garlic is to keep fleas away. We didn't like using the chemicals in frontline, and garlic is a natural alternative for keeping fleas off. Our breeder suggested it. Does anyone else use garlic for the same purpose? Also, does anyone know if garlic has some long-term negative health impact? I would think that it should be beneficial as it is for humans. Thanks!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I think it's due to it being a member of the onion family and as thats toxic for dogs apparently so is the whole food group but as I said on my other post I have heard of it used as a flea treatment for years sooo I'm not sure if there has been a new discovery or something or if it's just linked to the onion thing


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm sure I have read that garlic is both bad and good for dogs :? 
So I don't know which is true.

Being part of the onion family, and onions being a no no for dogs, I'd have thought garlic was bad too but maybe not...


----------



## nyc02 (Sep 7, 2005)

this is what we use: http://www.springtimeinc.com/ShowView/product/148/2


----------



## nyc02 (Sep 7, 2005)

this is what we use: http://www.springtimeinc.com/ShowView/product/148/2


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

Garlic is fine in small quantities. For a chi-sized dog I wouldn't feed more than a quarter clove a week or so, broken into several servings. My fifty pound dog gets two cloves a week, approximately.

Garlic and onions cause hemolytic anemia in dogs-basically screws up their iron absorption. Onions are much better at this, so no onions at all. While a little bit of garlic is fine.


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't know much about the garlic thing, but I saw the animal planet show K-9 Karma recently. There was a segment about what veggies are helpful or harmful to dogs. The specialist on this show said that garlic was good for dogs. And she said that dogs metabolize garlic differently than humans, so it doesn't make their breath or coat stink. She recommended cooking it a little and only giving in small amounts.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i use garlic often in small amounts and usually dry and ground (i grind and dry most of my herbs and vegies myself...)
its great for keeping the fleas off (and mosquitoes if you live in a mosquitoe prone area) they also love the taste, its a great "flavouring" for home made dog cookies...
Again a pinch of ground dried in a recipy is enough though!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 10, 2005)

Beaver gets a teaspoon of crushed garlic in with his home cooked meal every night. A Chihuahua expert told me to give it to him to regulate his bowels. Like everyone else has said, it doesn't affect them like onions do. I know its part of the "family" of onions, but it really isn't as potent. It's good for them, just as long as you cook it and just use a tiny bit.


----------

